# Black rhodium in cats question



## steeranoff (Apr 3, 2009)

when I redissolve the grey mud from my cat processing
I still have some black mud that won't go into solution
Using full strength Ar. Could that be rh too? Or is it
Contaminate from the zinc powder I'm using?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 3, 2009)

It's likely Cab-O-Sil.

This comes from using the fine mesh zinc powders. Cab-O-Sil is shipping stabilizer that is added to make shipping powdered zinc more stable.

Steve


----------



## steeranoff (Apr 3, 2009)

lasersteve, are you selling the zinc turning yet. I am about
To order some tin and melting dishes from you, oh by the
Way the dishes you have for sale look different from the one
You use on the platinum DVD.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 3, 2009)

I have plenty of solid zinc and can make smaller quantities (1# or less) of zinc turnings as need with a drill, it's just a real pain. I'll work something out with you for the zinc if you make a purchase of some other items as you have suggested.

The dish for Platinum is a higher temperature dish. I don't stock them yet, but I can get you a few if you need them. I just haven't had that many requests for them.

Steve


----------

